# manchester opera house



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm off to see leonard cohen there on friday but i haven't a clue about manchester, reckon our train arrives at piccadilly at about half 3... i woudl like recommendations for:
best way to get to the opera house,
decent pubs nearby/on way,
place to eat nearby,
ohh i don't know, other interesting places to hang out i guess,
oh yeah and maybe somewhere to go after, appropriate to leonard cohen, or not.


----------



## moose (Jun 19, 2008)

Walk out of Picc, down the slope, straight on, down pedestrianised Market Street past all the usual shops, left at the bottom onto Deansgate, keep straight until Quay Street on your right, turn right, job's a good'un. 

You could turn right at Cross Street, the big road before Deansgate, and nip in Sam's Chop House for a pint - they do nice food, too, otherwise Deansgate has yer Weatherspoons etc on it if that's your thing. There are plenty of nice little boozers down side streets off Deansgate and Cross Street, including my favourite, Corbieres Wine Cavern on Half Moon Street. 

What do you like to eat? Most of Chinatown will still be serving after Leonard (walk back towards Picadilly and follow your nose). Where are you staying? 

If you like the usual chain restaurants like Wagamama etc, the Print Works centre has plenty, but it's soulless.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 20, 2008)

go to the information desk in manchester arndale and they will give you a map and loads of options for other stuff your looking for


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 20, 2008)

moose said:


> Walk out of Picc, down the slope, straight on, down pedestrianised Market Street past all the usual shops, left at the bottom onto Deansgate, keep straight until Quay Street on your right, turn right, job's a good'un.
> 
> You could turn right at Cross Street, the big road before Deansgate, and nip in Sam's Chop House for a pint - they do nice food, too, otherwise Deansgate has yer Weatherspoons etc on it if that's your thing. There are plenty of nice little boozers down side streets off Deansgate and Cross Street, including my favourite, Corbieres Wine Cavern on Half Moon Street.
> 
> ...


corbieres wine cavern sounds good, might try to find that, would it be open after 11?... i think we're gonna eat before the show, maybe that chop place would be good, or i dunno maybe a cheap italian or french if there is such a thing? staying ages away but getting a taxi so it' not really an issue...


----------



## moose (Jun 20, 2008)

I like a cheap Italian meself, but don't know about French - Leonis Latin Cellar, San Rocco, or the slightly smarter Olive Press which is just round the corner from the Opera House are all nice.

Corbieres isn't open beyond 11, unfortunately, but plenty of other bars probably are. I've normally had enough by that point


----------

